# Lung Cancer in non-smoking women



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

*Why Lung Cancer is a Growing Risk for Women*


> NEW YORK - The death of singer-actress Dana Reeve, the widow of actor Christopher Reeve, of lung cancer underscores the risks faced by women, even those who don't smoke.While annual cancer deaths are declining in the United States, lung cancer remains stubbornly lethal, claiming over 158,000 American lives in 2004, according to the National Center for Health Statistics.



This article focuses mainly on smoking and exposure to second-hand smoke being the main cause of lung cancer, but having been a manicurist at one time, I think there might be causes that are not being looked into for lung cancer.

I have to wonder about all the personal care products we use as women which contain fumes - Hairspray, mousse, deodorant spray, powders, facial cosmetics, body spray, shaving cream, depilatories, hair coloring products, hair curling products, hair straightening products, scented bodywash, scented body lotion, scented body cream, parfum spray, cologne spray, fragranced powder ....  

And then there's all the scents we must have around us, apparently.  Febreeze comes to mind - I've had asthma attacks from that crap so bad I almost had to go to the hospital, hacking, gagging and throwing up in the parking lot.  Deodorizing products and cleaners such as Lysol, 409, Glade air fresheners, scented burning candles, aromatherapy "stories" (wtf?), tub and tile cleaners, shower sprays ....

Not to mention the toxic fumes from new carpets, beds, flooring, paint, car interiors, furniture polish ....

When you really think about it, our lungs are assaulted everyday by so many things it's not really any wonder that more people have allergies, asthma, COPD and other lung ailments.

What's in your cleaning closet?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What's in your cleaning closet?


 
None of that crap I assure you.

Nature plays a role in everything (and this is no exception) and natural hormone occurance (namely estrogen, I believe) play a role here.  Actually just this morning on some "morning show" there was a Doctor discussing the topic with Katie Curic(I think that was her...not too big on the television).

Sorry to be so vague but I am only _slightly_ familiar with the topic.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 8, 2006)

Had a friend who lost his wife to lung cancer on the 1st of March and she never smoked a day in her life she was a health nut all the way to the end.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> When you really think about it, our lungs are assaulted everyday by so many things it's not really any wonder that more people have allergies, asthma, COPD and other lung ailments.
> 
> What's in your cleaning closet?


 
I am an asthmatic, have bad allergies and a hyper-sensitive sense of smell, so I don't really have much of anything that is artificially scented in my home, not even my dryer sheets, but I am still all day constantly attacked by smell cause everytime I turn around some woman has heavy perfume on or some store has candles going, and don't even try to walk through a department store into the mall you can't get there unless you go through their perfume dept.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 8, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> I am an asthmatic, have bad allergies and a hyper-sensitive sense of smell, so I don't really have much of anything that is artificially scented in my home, not even my dryer sheets, but I am still all day constantly attacked by smell cause everytime I turn around some woman has heavy perfume on or some store has candles going, and don't even try to walk through a department store into the mall you can't get there unless you go through their perfume dept.


 
I am fortunate enough not to have those ailments but I agree...women generally smell like crap and stores are terrible as well.

I don't even use dryer sheets...not needed.


----------

